# BACK TOGETHER AGAIN IN 2022! SPRING MEMORY LANE AND MONROE (FORMERLY ANN ARBOR/SALINE)!!



## lilchik17750

HELLO EVERYONE!

OUR SPRING MEMORY LANE CLASSICS SWAP MEET WILL BE 
WEDNESDAY APRIL 27-FRIDAY APRIL 29TH IN 2022! ​
SETUP BEGINS WEDNESDAY THE 27TH, WITH OFFICIAL SWAP DATES RUNNING *THROUGH* FRIDAY THE 29TH.

HANG OUT ON SATURDAY AS YOU PLEASE, AND WE CAN ALL HEAD UP TO PAUL KLEPPERT'S NEW LOCATION IN MONROE MICHIGAN FOR THAT SWAP ON SUNDAY MAY 1!

BEST WESTERN FALCON PLAZA: 419-352-4671 IS WORKING ON DISCOUNTED RATES (Mention the swap when booking).......BUT ROOMS ARE FILLING UP IN BOWLING GREEN OH AS IT'S ALSO GRADUATION WEEKEND! May have to go to Napoleon, Perrysburg, Maumee, or Findlay for additional rooms if B.G. fills up!?

*NO ONE ON THE GROUNDS BEFORE WEDNESDAY PLEASE, AS WE WON'T HAVE ANY AMENITIES AVAILABLE, OR EVENT INSURANCE TILL THE 27TH. COME IN AS YOU PLEASE WITH NO FORMAL TIME FRAME STARTING FROM  WEDNESDAY MORNING ON.**

LISA & JERRY

P.S. MEMBERS PLEASE: IF YOU HAVE QUESTIONS ASK HERE......OR CONTACT JERRY OR I DIRECTLY BEFORE DISCUSSING AMONGST YOURSELVES. I'LL POST ANY UPDATES OR CHANGES ON THE FORUM.......SO, IF IT'S NOT POSTED AS SUCH: THEN IT'S JUST A RUMOR  ☆☆DON'T PARTICIPATE IN SPREADING IT☆☆


----------



## catfish

This is great news !!!!!!   This is the way it should be. This will make a lot of people happy, and bring in more long distance collectors who want to do both shows.

 Thank you !!!!


----------



## sm2501

Thanks Lisa and Jerry For all your efforts putting on this event. This will be an epic spring!


----------



## Freqman1

Looking forward to this! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1

Hopefully Seth @Phallon1 will set the Copake date the weekend before this and it will be like the good 'ol (pre-COVID) days! V/r Shawn


----------



## Flat Tire

Great news!


----------



## catfish

I let Copake know about this.


----------



## lilchik17750

*HOT OFF THE PRESS!!!
*
PLEASE FORWARD, DOWNLOAD/PRINT................AND PASS ALONG TO ANYONE AND EVERYONE YOU CAN THINK OF. STAY WELL FRIENDS! LISA​


----------



## mcmfw2

Sounds Great Lisa… can’t wait !!!


----------



## koolbikes

GREAT NEWS !
The Big Bicycle Swap Meet Weekend Together Again !!









						40th Ann Arbor Bicycle Show in Monroe, Mi. May 1, 2022 | Swap Meets, Events, Rides
					

The 40th Annual Ann Arbor Classic Bicycle Show has changed Locations! Mark Your calendar for May 01, 2022 Monroe County Fairgrounds, Monroe, Michigan




					thecabe.com


----------



## bikewhorder

I've never made the pilgrimage out for this event but I think this could be my year.


----------



## catfish

bikewhorder said:


> I've never made the pilgrimage out for this event but I think this could be my year.



You really need to go. It will blow your mind.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

bikewhorder said:


> I've never made the pilgrimage out for this event but I think this could be my year.



Just do it!


----------



## bikewhorder

New Mexico Brant said:


> Just do it!



I've marked my calender.


----------



## charnleybob

Good news!
I'm considering bringing everything I have to sell.


----------



## catfish

charnleybob said:


> Good news!
> I'm considering bringing everything I have to sell.



It would be great to see you. Missed you the last few years.


----------



## bashton

So happy to hear this! Thanks go out to ALL involved.

Bashton


----------



## Giraffe Rider

Will there be an event T shirt for this?
—- Mark


----------



## pkleppert

Thanks Lisa!  THE GOOD OL' DAYS ARE BACK!


----------



## lilchik17750

Happy Holidays Everyone!

Here's a link for a local hotel booming for Spring 2022.



			https://www.bestwestern.com/en_US/book/hotel-rooms.36052.html?groupId=8A5KU0S2
		


Stay well Friends,
Lisa


----------



## 1817cent

Planning on making the trip again from WA state.  Well worth it to me!


----------



## koolbikes

Received some Monroe Flyers today from Paul ...
Posting a good copy for those that might want to print and display at their local bicycle shop.


----------



## auto1cycle2

Looking forward!!!! Thanks again for all you do.


----------



## John Gailey

To those needing rooms.  I highly encourage you to book now.  Getting a room on a graduation weekend can be a nightmare.
This is talking from experience.


----------



## Majdotkool

lilchik17750 said:


> Happy Holidays Everyone!
> 
> Here's a link for a local hotel booming for Spring 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bestwestern.com/en_US/book/hotel-rooms.36052.html?groupId=8A5KU0S2
> 
> 
> 
> Stay well Friends,
> Lisa



My hubby and I are making Plans to go to ML. We are about 2.5 hrs from there and plan on staying one night. Need some advise to what it the best days to attend.


----------



## catfish

Majdotkool said:


> My hubby and I are making Plans to go to ML. We are about 2.5 hrs from there and plan on staying one night. Need some advise to what it the best days to attend.



All of them. You don't want to miss anything. And you want to go to the Monroe meet too!
​


----------



## Phattiremike

Reserved my room for both shows - can't wait.  Thanks for putting this together!

-mike


----------



## catfish

My rooms are booked.


----------



## 1817cent

My rooms are booked too!  i.e. Missoula MT, Sheradan WY, Mitchell SD, Coralville IA and Eaton OH.  Looking forward to it!


----------



## Majdotkool

catfish said:


> All of them. You don't want to miss anything. And you want to go to the Monroe meet too!
> ​



You talked me into it. I made reservations for W-F.  We’re getting our swap wish list together now! It will be nice to meet everyone In person. I’ll be the one smiling. 😁


----------



## detroitbike

We should attempt a group picture again .....


----------



## catfish

detroitbike said:


> We should attempt a group picture again .....



Yes


----------



## Goldenrod

A wandering CABErs group picture can be taken.  We just need enough rope.  I'll bring my tranquilizer rifle.


----------



## catfish




----------



## Phattiremike

If anyone has pedal cars to sell send me some pictures and price - I will prepay!  American National, Gendron, Garton, or a cool child's ride on, I prefer mid 1920's - early 1940's.

Thanks -Mike


----------



## Freqman1

detroitbike said:


> We should attempt a group picture again .....



Sounds like a plan. I'll have the camera. Weather dependent I say we plan for high noon on Thursday. Thoughts? V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish

Freqman1 said:


> Sounds like a plan. I'll have the camera. Weather dependent I say we plan for high noon on Thursday. Thoughts? V/r Shawn



Sounds good.


----------



## Goldenrod

What a collection of talent.


----------



## catfish

Goldenrod said:


> What a collection of talent!  Someone has to volunteer to dress up as a lady.  I can't do everything.



There are ladys in both of those photos.


----------



## Maskadeo

Did you notice how @Freqman1 doesn’t seem to age? while we all get gray hair and larger? Hmmmm 🤔


----------



## Flat Tire

Maskadeo said:


> Did you notice how @Freqman1 doesn’t seem to age? while we all get gray hair and larger? Hmmmm 🤔




sweet"tea


----------



## alexander55

I’m looking forward to this so much. Getting my “stuff” together and getting ready to head east in a couple days.


----------



## Freqman1

I’ll post a reminder tomorrow as well with a location- probably near Lisa’s tent for the pic. Pic will be Thursday at noon. V/r Shawn


----------



## detroitbike

noon is good..


----------



## drglinski

Glad to see you two are still at it.  Hope to see you on Sunday in Monroe.


----------



## Oldbikes

Noon sounds good. Hopefully I'll remember to be in the spot this time! I've always been otherwise pre-occupied  🙃 !


----------



## New Mexico Brant

detroitbike said:


> noon is good..



Maybe you should set off a fog horn or fireworks to get everyone's attention. 🥳


----------



## Freqman1

NOTICE--Tomorrow noon at Lisa's tent (big tent on right as soon as you pull in) we will take a CABE group photo. See ya there, Shawn


----------



## rbgolf01

What a great show! So glad to see it hosted again.the site was so nice and spacious,the restrooms AND SHOWERS were great for the early setup over night.


----------

